# How To Create a Smooth Paint Surface



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2010)

_What is paint contamination?_

BLACKFIRE PolyClay. These clay-like bars are made in the U.S.A. of entirely man made polymers. These bars perform all the functions of traditional clay bars but have a number of advantages:

BLACKFIRE Clay Lubricant with the clay bar.

Work on areas about two to three square feet. Lightly mist the surface with the lubricant. Place the clay bar in the palm of your hand and rub it across the lubricated area using moderate pressure. (Hard rubbing is not required) You should feel a slight grabbing at first. As you rub, the bar should glide smoothly over the surface. When the bar moves freely you are done. Wipe the surface with a clean dry towel and continue in sections until the entire vehicle is complete.

[URL="







[/URL]

[URL="







[/URL]

As the bar becomes soiled, simply pull, stretch and refold to expose a new, clean side. When the bar becomes totally soiled (dark colored) discard it. I like to cut the 200g Clay bar in quarters. A quarter bar should clean at least 3 to 6 cars. Do not use a bar dropped on the ground!

[URL="







[/URL] [URL="







[/URL]

After claying, the surface should be as smooth as glass. Remove any remaining smudges with a clean dry towel. Microfiber towels are perfect for removing clay residues. Mist the surface with the lubricant if necessary to make the final wipe down easy.

_Tech Note_: Clay bars will not remove scratches, swirls, dull, oxidized paint or restore surface gloss. This is accomplished by polishing the surface after claying.

_Polishing and Finishing_:

After claying the surface, you have two options. If the vehicle's paint is in like-new condition (good paint gloss and no swirls), you can finish by applying your favorite wax or paint sealant. If the finish shows any swirls or lacks luster, polish with a swirl remover or finishing polish and then apply a final coat of wax or paint sealant.

_Frequency of use_:

Clay will not remove paint or the clear coat finish. It can be used as often as necessary to keep the surface free of contamination and smooth.

Always apply a protective coat of wax or paint sealant after claying the surface.​


----------



## TOGWT (May 26, 2004)

Detailer's clay Automotive clay is a pliable, petroleum resin product, containing a mild abrasive(s) that polishes and exfoliates bonded surface contaminants.

The abrasives 'shear' the surface contaminates, the sheared particles are then encapsulated by the clay (i.e. the top of the metallic particle leaving the rest embedded in the paint, which acts as a conduit for moisture to the various paint layers, allowing it to continue generating corrosion damage)

While clay products are useful for overspray and cleaning surface contaminants, it cannot permeate and deep clean the pores of the paint. So without a paint decontamination system heat and moisture will react with the metallic particle and continue the corrosion process


----------



## thekurgan (Jul 22, 2007)

TOGWT said:


> Detailer's clay Automotive clay is a pliable, petroleum resin product, containing a mild abrasive(s) that polishes and exfoliates bonded surface contaminants.
> 
> The abrasives 'shear' the surface contaminates, the sheared particles are then encapsulated by the clay (i.e. the top of the metallic particle leaving the rest embedded in the paint, which acts as a conduit for moisture to the various paint layers, allowing it to continue generating corrosion damage)
> 
> While clay products are useful for overspray and cleaning surface contaminants, it cannot permeate and deep clean the pores of the paint. So without a paint decontamination system heat and moisture will react with the metallic particle and continue the corrosion process


So what can you recommend for paint decontamination? You kind of left us hanging here, no?


----------



## POof540i (Aug 17, 2007)

thekurgan said:


> So what can you recommend for paint decontamination? You kind of left us hanging here, no?


I would link to our site sponsors, but I don't think they have something like this.










You can buy it here. FK Paint Decon


----------



## TOGWT (May 26, 2004)

So what can you recommend for paint decontamination? You kind of left us hanging here, no?

Detailer's clay and decontamination are two different processes. This answer was only meant to be an explanation of how detailer's clay actually works. The abrasives 'shear' the surface contaminates, the sheared particles are then encapsulated by the clay (i.e. the top of the metallic particle leaving the rest embedded in the paint, which acts as a conduit for moisture to the various paint layers, allowing it to continue generating corrosion damage

While clay products are useful for overspray and cleaning surface contaminants, it cannot permeate and deep clean the pores of the paint. So unless a paint decontamination system is used; heat and moisture will react with the metallic particle and continue the corrosion process

*Decontamination*

CarPro Iron X ***8211;use on car paint, wheels and glass (safe for all wheel finishes including painted aluminium and alloys) to remove iron filings and ferrous-based contaminants. Automotive paint is porous, by using an acid salt solution on the paint surface the micro-fissures ('pores') are expanded by an exothermic reaction. This releases ferrous particles and caustic compounds that have developed in the paint's subsurface; the reaction agitates and loosens the particles allowing them to be rinsed away.

This is a one-step, highly effective vehicle paint decontamination, beyond what can be removed by washing or claying, with the cleaning power of an acid with a pH of 7.0, by using a neutralised acid salt

Neutralization is the reaction between an acid and a base (alkaline) producing a salt and neutralized base; common examples include acetic acid and sulphuric acid, it contains neutralised acid salt that effectively dissolve the sintered brake dust particles by forming a water soluble complex that can be rinsed away. Do not allow solution to dry on paint surface. The smell is similar to ammonium thioglycolate (its main chemical component) also used in the formulation of permanent wave lotion.

The neutralization reaction of an acid with a base will always produce water and a salt. The carbonic acid formed (H2CO3) undergoes rapid decomposition to water and gaseous carbon dioxide, and so the solution bubbles as CO2 gas is released


----------



## thekurgan (Jul 22, 2007)

Thank you very much guys, I visit this area as there is so much to learn every time I venture inbound ... I will look up these products, especially for my wheels. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2010)

Hope this helps everyone on the forum.


----------

